# Early 70's Schwinn Collegiate...Just Got it



## HARPO (Oct 10, 2021)

This 5 speed Collegiate bike came from the original owner, 10 minutes from my house. It was on Facebook for a week, listed as "BIKE"...not even the word Schwinn. Even dirty, I knew it was in great shape from the three photos that were shown. Decals are perfect, and I believe the tires are original also. 
I was told the bike had sat for many years in a dry basement, and it appears that it did. This will clean up very nicely! And check it out...the cap is still on the kickstand!  🙂


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 10, 2021)

I recently got this one, 5 speed Collegiate not nearly as clean as yours. I'm not sure of the year of mine. I think it's all orig. too. Yours will clean up really nice, post some pic's after it's done please. Thanks


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 10, 2021)

you can't find one much nicer than that unless it was kept in the house.


----------



## vince72 (Oct 10, 2021)

Wow that is a clean bike!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 10, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> you can't find one much nicer than that unless it was kept in the house.



She said its always been kept in the basement.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Oct 10, 2021)

I have one too! Or should I say, my DIL has one. 
I picked it up for her this spring, nice but HEAVY!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 11, 2021)

I just checked https://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes4.html, and the the bike is from October of 1973.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Oct 14, 2021)

HARPO,  your  Collegiate bike has what I call the waffle pedals.    Schwinn changed the pedal design to what I call the smooth pedals (seen on that other Collegiate) at some point around the time of yours, actually likely by the last months of 1972, about a year before your bike.   Some folks preferred the older waffle with reflector built in so SCHWINN dealers would accomodate them.     I have a (AH) Jan 1972  19" Kool Lemon (model 769) step through COLLEGIATE which has the waffle pedal with reflector. Late 1972 and all 1973 , I think would have normally come with the smooth pedal with the built in reflector.   Mid- Late 1972 marked the change from wheels with center hump-ridge  to those with a  smooth area.    My memory might be wrong, but that is what I seem to recall.

You understand the DATE CODING for the TWO LETTER Schwinn Serial Number system that began in the mid SIXTIES.

The 2ND LETTER  is the YEAR
THE 1st LETTER is the MONTH

Schwinn skipped "eye"  &  "oh"  because they look too much like 'one'  & 'zero'

for 2ND LETTER (year)   A= 1965
 for  1st LETTER(MONTH) A= January

During sometime in 1970 model year,  the SERIAL NUMBER LOCATION MOVED TO JUST BELOW THE HEADBADGE.

During 1976  Schwinn  also began printing an extremely tiny  number day of year code within the oval White Schwinn badge. Possibly late '75 too,  but I am certain about 1976.

1973 may have been the last with the round reflector on the chrome raised round bezel attachment to the rear fender.
1974 went to an ugly rectangular plastic rear reflector on the rear fender

Also in 1974,  the GT-120 (built by Shimano)  replaced the GT-100 (built by Shimano )....The changeover was done by about March 1974.       Also around 1974,    you'll notice that  the Schwinn Stik  has (S)   with a larger simple ess,  where the 1967 - 1973   has an  ess  that looks funky sort of like the ess in the Kiss rock group logo of the early seventies (s).   
The CHAINGUARD also changes to a style that covers slightly more  with more metal in front, during the mid Seventies.
The GT-100 is a good unit, much better than the Huret Allvit that the VARSITY/SUBURBAN/CONTINENTAL ten speeds and '64-'69 Collegiate got.     The GT-120 is a good unit which is much better than the Huret Allvit seen on  the VARSITY/SUBURBAN 10sp/CONTINENTAL and the '64-'69 Collegiate.

THE 1970 -1977 COLLEGIATE    &       the 1970-1976 SUBURBAN five speeds,   ARE UNDOUBTEDLY THE FINEST  ELECTROFORGED  LIGHTWEIGHT SCHWINN  MODELS  TO EVER COME OUT OF THE CHICAGO FACTORY.
These 1970 - 1977 COLLEGIATES have a better LOW GEAR (better hill climbing capability) THAN ANY OF THE CONTINENTAL 10 speeds,  VARSITY 10 speeds, or  SUBURBAN 10 speeds !!
The 1970 - 1977 COLLEGIATE  has  (37 GEAR number) for low gear.
THE 10 speed Continental, Varsity, & 10 speed Suburban   have  (38 GEAR number) for low gear.
The 1970 -1976 SUBURBAN 5 SPEED  has  (39 GEAR number) for low gear
The 1964 - 1969  COLLEGIATE  has   (43 GEAR number) for low gear

Do the math if you don't believe it.   The SEVENTIES era Collegiate & Suburban 5 SPEED have 32 teeth as largest rear sprocket.
The  Sixties era Collegiate and  the sixties & seventies Continental / Varsity  and 10 speed Suburban have 28 teeth as largest rear sprocket.
Those ten speeds of late sixties and seventies have 52T/39T up front.
Those five speeds of the sixties and seventies have 46T up front


The 1970 & later COLLEGIATE is massively better than the 1969 & earlier COLLEGIATE!!!
Hugely better rideability in being able to climb hills.
REAR DERAILLEUR & FREEWHEEL are better in 1970 & onward.....Japanese 
1964-1969  rear derailleur & freewheel are French......quality is very good though, just not as good as Japanese.
THE HUGE FACTOR THOUGH THAT MAKES the 1970 & Later is the (37 GEAR) low gear  versus (43 GEAR).
The european rear derailleurs could not reliably shift anything much more than 28 teeth.  Thus the Seventies era COLLEGIATE is much more practical and a better riding experience.   You can climb hills that you cannot do on the 1964-1969 models.
THIS IS WHY THE 1970 & later COLLEGIATE IS A MUCH BETTER BICYCLE THAN ANY SIXTIES COLLEGIATE.
Many people are unaware of this.   Most are shocked to find that the Seventies COLLEGIATE has a better LOW GEAR than the VARSITY & CONTINENTAL does.

THE SEVENTIES ERA COLLEGIATE IS A FANTASTIC BICYCLE THAT TOO MANY FOLKS DON'T KNOW  JUST HOW GOOD IT ACTUALLY IS.     IT IS MORE DURABLE THAN THE VARSITY & CONTINENTAL.    The Model J freewheel and shimano built rear derailleurs on the SEVENTIES era COLLEGIATE  are better quality than the Model F freewheel and the Huret Allvit that the VARSITY & CONTINENTAL GOT.     That is not saying that the Model F  & Huret Allvit aren't decent enough, but not quite as good as the Japanese model J and shimano built GT-100 & GT-120 rear derailleurs.

The 597mm  26 x 1 3/8  wheels give the COLLEGIATE a great comfortable ride.

You'll notice that I have stopped after  1976 for the SUBURBAN 5 speed  &  stopped after 1977 for the COLLEGIATE, because both received the FFS (forward freewheel system) which though functioned well,  is different  and for another discussion. You probably want to confine your search to ordinary versions before FFS.

Those SEVENTIES era COLLEGIATES also have a much more comfortable T-85, I think it is, black rubber-vinyl  spring seat by Mesinger with the Schwinn Approved rear rivet tag, which is much more comfortable than the seats before about '71 or '70.  Though the earlier two-tone colored  S  seats look cool,  their comfort for your 'bum' is not nearly as good as the rubber like black seat seen on every 1971, 1972, 1973,.....etc


----------



## vince72 (Oct 14, 2021)

Are Collegiates, Racers, Speedsters, Suburbans all similar in frame design? To a newbie like myself they look similar, what are the major changes?


----------



## HARPO (Oct 14, 2021)

Arnold Ziffel said:


> HARPO,  your  Collegiate bike has what I call the waffle pedals.    Schwinn changed the pedal design to what I call the smooth pedals (seen on that other Collegiate) at some point around the time of yours, actually likely by the last months of 1972, about a year before your bike.   Some folks preferred the older waffle with reflector built in so SCHWINN dealers would accomodate them.     I have a (AH) Jan 1972  19" Kool Lemon (model 769) step through COLLEGIATE which has the waffle pedal with reflector. Late 1972 and all 1973 , I think would have normally come with the smooth pedal with the built in reflector.   Mid- Late 1972 marked the change from wheels with center hump-ridge  to those with a  smooth area.    My memory might be wrong, but that is what I seem to recall.
> 
> You understand the DATE CODING for the TWO LETTER Schwinn Serial Number system that began in the mid SIXTIES.
> 
> ...




Thanks for all the info!!!!! You're a Collegiate Encyclopedia! 🧐


----------



## HARPO (Oct 21, 2021)

Here she is...pretty much done, @HEMI426 . Some chrome still needs to be polished, but I'm thrilled with how well the bike was taken care of. 
I just needed to get her out into the sunlight today!  😎


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 21, 2021)

That bike could be called NOS, Looks like the day it came off the showroom floor. You could say that bike was never riden. No marks on the pedals or guard, it looks great, good job. I had a Breeze in a similar condition. Did you take it apart to detail it, just curious. There isn't even wrench marks on the axle nuts, WOW!!!!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 21, 2021)

I never took the bike apart because it never had been apart (no axle marks on the paint). And the bike was sold at a bicycle shop only 2 1/2 miles from my house.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 22, 2021)

Amazing time capsule that shows what Campus Green is supposed to look like.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Oct 24, 2021)

There is somebody in Bound Brook, New Jersey, about ~ 40 mi from NYC (kirsc-110  on Ebay 97.8%) that has a Yellow Men's  5 speed Collegiate currently on the bay,  zero bids,  and $20 starting bid. See (#363591729094).  You all should see other items (on other auctions on the bay)       kirsc-110  has  what looks like about a '74/'75 Suburban 10 speed,   and  a whole bunch of  what appears to be sixties and fifties girls cruiser bikes, some with tanks and some ordinary.    I don't think there were any bids on those either.   I guess what I am saying that since kirsc-110  appears to be a NON SHIPPER, PICK-UP ONLY ebay seller, that likely there may not be any bidders from bayers because from their location it is simply not practically possible.    My guess is many cabe people don't even look at what is happening in complete low cost pick-up only auctioned  bikes.    Somebody within a half hours drive of Bound Brook might want to look at the auctions' photos to see if that stuff wouldn't be decent at the single opening bid assuming you'd have a pickup truck, van or trailer.     I just thought you should know.    I would not recommend that anyone go beyond the 1st bid....opening bid because I don't think anyone is likely near enough to bid.    I mean most ordinary folks look for just one bike, and the folks typically looking on the bay,  want it either within 30 miles or so if its a pick-up only  or they prefer to buy something nice enough and don't mind the shipping  because  after all you can't drive 75 miles + to pick something up  for the approx $80 it takes to ship.  Gasoline cost, and the 3 hours+ of your time, etc  just  don't make it worthwhile for most folks UNLESS they find some NON-SHIP bike on Ebay that is local to them.    I am simply saying that anyone LOCAL to Bound Brook NJ  that  perhaps you may be able to win auctions with the opening bids.    I don't know the seller.   I'm not gonna bid as I'm not interested (way too far away).  I know nothing about the bikes.  I simply saw the photos etc on ebay auction listing.   I'm just passing this info along.


----------

